# 93 F350 plow setup



## hylock (May 17, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if a 93 F250 Western plow setup will work work on my 93 F350 truck. This is my first time looking for a plow setup and it's very confusing. Which truck side mount works with which plows. My head hurts trying to figure this out. I am also considering a Meyers setup and once again don't know what will work. Any help is appreciated.

Mike


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

1992-1997 F350 and F250 is the year range you need (excluding the 1997 light duty F250). 

so yes, if it was on a 1993 F250, then it will fit a 1993 F350.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Yep it fits no problem


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

another thing is as far as western, uni mount only fits uni mount brackets, ultra will only fit ultra mount. you can use an ultra mount under carrige with a adapter and run a uni mount on an ultra mount with the correct wiring and adaptor!

hope i didnt add to the confusion!


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

85-96 should all bolt up


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

mustangman02232;1285470 said:


> 85-96 should all bolt up


this is not true. refer to the year ranges i gave above.

80-91 is a different frame.

and f250/f350 is different than f150/bronco.


----------

